# Hybrid ferries for CalMac - merged thread



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The Scottish Government announced today that CalMac have placed a £20million order with Fergusons of Port Glasgow, to build two newRoRo ferries.
The ships are termed 'hybrid' because they are to be powered by a combination of battery and diesel electric power, and are the first such to be built in the world.
Full story at this link;
http://www.snp.org/media-centre/news/2011/nov/new-future-shipbuilding

Pat(Smoke)


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Great news for Fergusons, wonder how the EU let this slip through?


Doesn't seem long ago a Calmac order went abroad with Fergusons stating they couldn't buy the steel for the total price that won the order.

Cheeriest news for a while(Applause)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

*electric hybrid ferries*

Haven't seen anything here yet about Fergusons £20m contract for electric ferries. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

NoR,

Some details of Ferguson's order *here* and *here*. (==D)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Gulpers

Good links, thanks.

I wonder if there is any milage in having battery cassettes (a la electric drill). On short ferry routes the spare cassettes could be on charge ashore, then rolled on or off as required.


----------



## Noel Martin (Sep 7, 2011)

Well guys welcome to the 21st century! At least 40% of ships today are driven by electric motors. All the very large Cruise ships Icebreakers Tankers etc. Try googling ABB. Azipods! Wartsila Medium speed diesel alternators! Even try Celebrity cruise lines engine room data. it all there. And all the other Cruise lines! By the way Wartsila Finland had their own engine but also purchased Sulzer some years back and they are responsible for the 14 cylinder Emma Mearsks Engine Noel


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

NoR,

I don't suppose anything can be ruled out.
As it says in the articles, _*"It is hoped that in the future energy from local wind, wave or solar systems will be used to charge the batteries."*_. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Noel, 

I suppose the unusual feature being proposed is the use of battery banks. (?HUH)


----------



## Noel Martin (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ray I see what you mean about battery banks & wind generation but I also down loaded that article .The issue facing CMAL and looking at it, these ferries dont travel any great distances probably 2 3 or 4 hours run at a time and everybody seems to think windpower is great because it costs nothing but the actual wind power generator cost a lot of money to manufacture the necessary equipment If you take a turn of the century 1800/1900 Glasgow tram when it was driven slowly there was a lot of lost energy via series resistors under the floor of the tram which heated up to reduce the voltage needed at the time of the slow speed then by the 1960s thyristors were invented to only give the voltage needed without any losses. Things are improving year by year from efficency in the electrical world but when it comes down to it you get nothing for nothing. Noel


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Have heard that these ferries will use the battery power when manoeuvering and change over to the generators when underway on the short crossing of under thirty minutes.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Electric hybrid ferries*

UK's first hydrogen cell powered small ferry is about to enter service on trial basis.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

NoR said:


> Haven't seen anything here yet about Fergusons £20m contract for electric ferries. Anyone know anything about this?


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=41609


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

gordy said:


> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=41609


Gordy, 
It looks like it was just you and me that noticed!
regards, 
Pat(A)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Gordy and Pat,

My apologies.
I'll merge the two threads. (*))


----------

